
OpenAI Playing Sonic - raudaschl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FHHuRTkr_Y
======
ayakura
An updated OpenAI will be playing with a team of semi-pros (casters) on Aug
5th, so that'll be interesting to look at.

~~~
ayakura
Link because I forgot:
[https://twitter.com/wykrhm/status/1019788033959157760?s=21](https://twitter.com/wykrhm/status/1019788033959157760?s=21)

